# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  SEPA - FERTILIZACIÓN DE ARÁNDANOS - 20 Y 21 DE MARZO, 2014 - LIMA

## inform@cción

Si presenta algún problema para visualizar este email por favor haga clic aquí      *Fertilización de Arándanos* *20 y 21 de marzo, 2014* *Lugar: Auditorio Maes Heller  Universidad del Pacífico*
Av. Salaverry 2020  Jesús María - Lima           *EXPOSITOR*   *Juan Hirzel Campos  Ingeniero Agrónomo, M. Sc., PhD*
    Ingeniero Agrónomo Titulado en la Universidad de Talca.
    Magister en Ciencias en la Universidad de Concepción.
    Doctor en Ciencias en la Universidad Politécnica de Madrid, España.
    Investigador en Fertilidad de Suelos y Nutrición de Plantas.
    Autor de Dos libros y decenas de artículos relacionados a la nutrición y la fertilización.
    Actualmente es investigador del INIA de Chile.   *PROGRAMA*   *DIA 1 - 20 de marzo*  *08:30  09:00* *REGISTRO DE PARTICIPANTES*  *09:00  09:30* *Ing. Fernando Cillóniz - inform@cción*
Presentación del curso  *EXPOSITOR* *Juan Hirzel C.  INIA  Chile*  *09:30  11:30* *Selección de suelos para el cultivo del arándano*       Propiedades Físicas  *11:30  12:00* *COFFEE BREAK*  *12:00  13:00* *Selección de suelos para el cultivo del arándano*       Propiedades Químicas  *13:00  13:30* *Preguntas del público*  *13:30  14:30* *ALMUERZO LIBRE*  *14:30  16:30* Manejos agronómicos de corrección de limitaciones  *16:30  17:00* *Preguntas del público*   *DIA 2 - 21 de marzo*  *08:30  09:00* *Mesa Redonda*   Federico Beltrán - Fall Creek Nursery   José Luis Ubaldo - Sunnyrigde Farm  *EXPOSITOR* *Juan Hirzel C.  INIA  Chile*  *09:00  11:00* *Necesidades Nutricionales del cultivo de Arándano*    Consumo anual de nutrientes de huertos en formación       Consumo anual de nutrientes de huertos en producción  *11:00  11:30* *COFFEE BREAK*  *11:30  12:30* *Necesidades Nutricionales del cultivo de Arándano*       Consumo estacional de nutrientes de huertos en producción       Formulación de programas de fertilización  *12:30  13:00* *Preguntas del público*  *13:00  14:30* *ALMUERZO LIBRE*  *14:30  16:30* *Diagnóstico nutricional de tejidos*       Análisis Foliar, sintomatología de deficiencias y correcciones de manejo nutricional       Análisis de frutos. Relaciones nutricionales y diferencias entre variedades  *16:30  17:00* *Preguntas del público*   *SI DESEA REGISTRARSE HAGA CLIC AQUÍ*          *INVERSIÓN POR PERSONA:* 
Hasta el 10 de marzo: US$ 170 o S/. 473 (incl. IGV)
Desde el 11 de marzo: US$ 190 o S/. 530 (incl. IGV) *Incluye libro virtual - Exportando Perú 12 - 13*
Hasta el 10 de marzo: US$ 200 o S/. 560 (incl. IGV)
Desde el 11 de marzo: US$ 220 o S/. 610 (incl. IGV)  *DEPOSITAR EN:* Interbank: Cta. Cte. Dólares: N° 107-3000186487 Interbank: Cta. Cte. Soles: N° 107-0010115482 Banco de Crédito: Cta. Cte. Dólares: 193-1466303-1-50  Banco de Crédito: Cta. Cte. Soles: 193-1321477-0-51  *A nombre de Información para la Acción 
Asociación Civil* RUC 20417591941
Teléfonos: (511) 241-4422 / 241-5192 /
444-5656 / 444-5660       *Informes y Reservaciones*
Telf: (511) 444-5660 / (511) 444-5656 / (511) 241-5192 eventos.inform@ccion.com.pe ventas@informaccion.com www.informaccion.com
Alcanfores 1245, Miraflores. Lima 18 - Perú.       |Temas similares: Fertilización en el cultivo de frijol Caupi mediante riego tecnificado II Seminario Internacional: Uso de Microorganismos Eficaces en cultivos de agroexportación , producción de abonos orgánicos y tratamiento de aguas residuales - Lima , 01 de marzo SEPA DE ARÁNDANOS - 24 y 25 de Enero, 2013 SEPA: Cultivo de Arándanos Porque en fertilizantes somos muy tradicionalistas en la fertilizacion de los cultivos

----------

